# Share experience



## lyviette (Feb 19, 2016)

Hello

I would like to introduce José SALVAGGIO. He painted for many years (over 40 year). For José, only light account.
I offered him to make videos to share his experience. Video shows a composition since the beginning to end. You can watch them here

Here are its color palette : titanium white, lemon yellow, orange-yellow, bright red, dark ultramarine blue, olive green, earth shadow, black ivory

I hope you enjoy these videos.

Videos

Cordially (sorry for my bad english lain::biggrin

Lyviette


----------



## Kenn Fyre (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks Lyviette. The videos are truly inspiring, and i like that you show the different camera angles and the view onto palette. I was wondering what colours he used. Thanks for the info. I am learning through watching Jose, how to overcome my own struggles and questions on how to interpret the scene that we as En Plein Air painters have to deal with. Your generosity in sharing these videos will help many. 
Merci.
kenneth


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello to both of you, welcome to the forum.


----------

